
Calling All Moms: Stop Saying That - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/calling-all-moms-stop-saying-that-8505a7ce6eb8#.sycx5pvc1
======
coreyp_1
The author claims that "go ask your dad" about math questions happened in her
family as well, and yet she herself is a counterexample showing that a young
girl in that situation will still pursue math if she enjoys it.

When I grew up (also in Texas, like the author), "go ask your dad" didn't
happen at all. My sister (who was good at math, btw) became a nurse because
she likes taking care of people. I'm pursuing a PhD in CS because I like
programming and teaching, and my brother (who may have had the least amount of
mathematical preparation of us 3 children) works with numbers all day long as
a insurance/investments salesman because he likes sales. We are all doing what
we like to do.

I suppose that my frustration is that many times these articles seem to ignore
the fact that people like to do what they like to do (a tautology, for sure),
and seem to fixate on, rather, pushing people into roles that the observer
wants them to fill. In essence, they are no better than the mindset that they
are fighting against.

Why not just let people do what they enjoy?

------
dudul
And say what instead?

Is the author saying that moms are lazy, and say that they don't know the
answer just to offload the work to the dad? Or are they genuinely bad at math,
and in that case what are they supposed to say to their kids?

Not disputing the fact that the role model is important, but what is the
alternative here?

